# vote for Manchester Monopoly!!



## Throbbing Angel (May 17, 2007)

from the Gruniad's 'The Northerner'

"Manchester is in danger on missing the opportunity to leave its mark
on board game history. The makers of the British version of Monopoly
are searching for cities, towns and villages to appear on a new
version of the game, due for release later this year. So far
Mancunians have shown little support for their city and last week it
was outside the top 30, the Manchester Evening News said.

Although it has risen in the rankings in recent days, Manchester is
still only 28th and trails the likes of Leeds, Colchester and
Cardiff. The place with the most votes will land the most prominent
spot on the board. At the moment, it is likely to be St Albans."

but I can't find out where to vote as Hasbro's site is down

anyone????


----------



## Chorlton (May 17, 2007)

jesus


----------



## moose (May 17, 2007)

It is working, it's just very slow.

edit: actually, it's bollocks. Lets me get as far as pressing submit, then says there's a problem. Fuck 'em - they'd probably put city's ground on it or something equally stupid.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 17, 2007)

ah good-in bed on me pda now so i'll have a look tomorrow   cheers Moose


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 17, 2007)




----------



## chio (May 17, 2007)

Stoke is in the top ten


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2007)

What you want to be playing is Wigan Monopoly

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Winning-Moves-Wigan-Monopoly/dp/B000BM8CRK

Or 'Wigopoly' as it is fondly known in Wigan


----------



## Roadkill (May 18, 2007)

Hotel in Marfleet, anyone?


----------



## aqua (May 18, 2007)

is there really a hull one or is that a doctored image?


----------



## aqua (May 18, 2007)

oh my god there is 

*orders it*


----------



## Roadkill (May 18, 2007)

It's been out for ages: I remember seeing it in the window of Waterstone's on King Edward Street last summer.

Sometime, you, me and other 'ull reprobates need to get together for a Hull Monopoly drinking session.


----------



## aqua (May 18, 2007)

too fucking right 

will they have it in the waterstones here you reckon or not? if they do I'll get it today


----------



## Roadkill (May 18, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> too fucking right
> 
> will they have it in the waterstones here you reckon or not? if they do I'll get it today



Doubt it, but since I'm in 'ull next weekend I shall have a look for it there...


----------



## sojourner (May 18, 2007)

Kinell, there's a Liverpool Monopoly too!!


----------



## Fez909 (May 18, 2007)

Really surprising that there's not a Manchester one. I've got the Middlesbrough one, and in the student union you can buy a University of Leeds one!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 18, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Stoke is in the top ten


where's this fucking list I can't find it

www.mymonopoly.com looks interesing tho'
we could have Urban75-oly


----------



## Part 2 (May 20, 2007)

I fucking hate monopoly


----------



## Wookey (May 21, 2007)

I made a wicked Eccles monopoly board on that website, turns out they want 80 quid for it!

I laughed so much I forgot to save it to my favourites.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 21, 2007)

'kinnel

not so much steep as near vertical


----------

